# ABS and ASR light on??



## AE_GTI_2489 (Dec 22, 2007)

my abs aand asr light come on at random times then go off after a few miles. the brake pedle is a little flutterly when you get a lot of pressure?? pads and connections seam to look fine. any got any info on this. 2003 20AE with about 50,000 miles on it. no codes when i scanned it


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (AE_GTI_2489)*

the same thing happened to me today a couple of times.it wasn't at highway speed,but i think,under 20 miles/h.My ABS and ASR lights went on for couple of seconds,and i could hear a high pitch sound for three times.As the engine light didn't light i assumed it was just a warning procedure,so...I did a tire rotation,and i visually inspected the rotors and the brake pads...everything was ok,so i thought i should check the brake fluid level too.it was close to low,i filled it up(about 1/3rd of bottle),everything looks ok now,and i hope that was all,as i don't wanna miss the autocross event from tomorrow.Anyway,this happened today(saturday)afternoon,but still i am gonna take it to a shop to do a check up.all the best
PS-i have no codes also,so i don 't think they will be able to find something,check the brake fluid level


----------



## AE_GTI_2489 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (Maxxymus)*

thanks for the input, let me know if you find anything out when you get it back from the shop


----------



## vwa3guy95 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (AE_GTI_2489)*

I have the exact same problem as you guys....... I've actually had it for about 8 months...... at first it was maybe once a month..... and as time has gone by it's become a lot more fequent. Some days it is a constant chime the entire 45minutes to and from work. And the next day it does not do it at all. I took it to the dealer and they said oh you need new pads all around so I got new pads and put them on and it did nothing. The lights and beeps are still persistant. I've searched the hell out of the forums and found that it could possibly be MAF\plugs\coil pack but no one knows why any of those 3 would cause the symptoms......... It's a place to start and I know you can pick up reconditioned MAF\coil packs relatively cheap and I'm going to replace the spark plugs tonight.


----------



## AE_GTI_2489 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (vwa3guy95)*

i gave in its goin to the dealer tomorrow ill post what they tell me


----------



## vwa3guy95 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (AE_GTI_2489)*

an update on my crap....... now the traction, abs, e-brake, engine, and oil lights all flash in no special order.......... and my tach is jumping all over the place. Now i'm sure it has to be a short somewhere, or a faulty abs module, or a combination of both...... can anyone help me out or tell me where to start looking? I can see the connector for the abs module but I just can't get to it........ could it be a batt/alternator problem?


----------



## vwa3guy95 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (vwa3guy95)*

finally found a stealership that would actually look at my car instead of blowing me off because "i have aftermarker parts on my car" 
things replaced so far....
-Entire dash cluster $550
-control arm bushings $450
-coolant temp sensor $125
-inspection+emissions
-oil change

grand total with labor charges.... $1550!!!!!!

and they said that i still have a faulty ABS control module and that would be about $850 plus labor...... but it wasn't needed to pass inspection.


----------



## tcatx (May 27, 2008)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (vwa3guy95)*

I'm having the same problem, and my mechanic tells me it might be a dirty ABS sensor. He has it right now, I'll post the outcome when I know.
Also, not sure if this is related but occasionally the engine will not turn over. Maybe happens 1 out of 30 starts. I wait a few hours, come back, and starts right up.
The issue with the ABS started one day in rush hour and the temp gauge had gone up for a few minutes.


----------



## Bluebora2k2 (May 14, 2005)

hey guys check the abs speed sensor cable
you might have a loose connection
wiggle the cable around and have someone look at the cluster to see if the light comes on and off, sometimes a loose connection does that and wont set any codes


----------



## tcatx (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebora2k2)*

my mechanic cleaned the ABS speed sensors and the problem persists. I will try as you suggest and wiggle them while someone watches the dash.
also, i called VW and apparently there was a recall of the ABS control unit back in 2002. they said mine wasnt fixed by the previous owner, so i will be scheduling that soon to see if maybe it will "fix" the problem.
you can google "02V031000" and see the recall info.


----------



## 30valvev6 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (tcatx)*

WOW! I have a problem very similar. I start the car in the morning and it's fine for about ten minutes. Then the check oil light comes on, the ABS light and the e-brake light. Chimes everywhere, and then the tach just turns off!!!!! The brakes are fine, I changed them myself and they stop on a dime!!! Whats the verdict here, it's getting really annoying looking at my dash and seeing a christmas tree (and I just ran out of washer fluid, lol)


----------



## AE_GTI_2489 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (30valvev6)*

my speed sensor was cracked, under warranty so no money out of my pocket and the problem is gone


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (AE_GTI_2489)*

When you have issues with any function that deals with the modulator always check:
1: wheel speed sensors
2: ^^^ picks ups (especially alignment to the sensor and gap)
3: the modulator itself (its ECU is flashed with logic to control all functions)
4: Your Engine ECU
I see no reason to check rotor's or pads, unless anyone has a logical explanation?


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I have this same problem. My ABS and ASR lights both come on, but I get no chiming sounds. Those are the only two lights on the dash. I've scanned the car for codes multiple times and came up with nothing every time.
I will need a day to get the wheels off and clean the sensors, though I just had the car at a shop last week and they said all the sensors were good. However I doubt they even took the wheels off as there were no handprints on them. ??







??
I'll be watching this thread for any updates.


----------



## agoof25 (Dec 10, 2004)

ive got the same problem. hopefully someone can help us out on how to fix it.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (agoof25)*

For everyone who is not getting any codes, unplug a wheel speed sensor or two. If that doesn't signal a code than there is certainly a problem, if it does signal a code than you can conclude it's most likely not your sensors. (Remember you MAY have to drive your car around (>20mph) most likely for the modulator to go through all the checks and flip a code for your wheel speed sensors) 
I'm not 100% up on my latest VW brake systems, I'm not positive if you have a faulty modulator that it will trip a code on your engine ECU. The modulator itself is the next piece of hardware that I would look at. I'm sure that the dealer should have the capability to connect to the modulator's ECU and check all logic systems and the pumps. 
I hope you guys can get this sorted out, I'm assuming the modulators are Bosch. Bosch has a 1000 different types of modulators with different logic and only Bosch I believe is capable to reflash your modulator. If I was a betting man I would put my $$$ on the ECU's logic is corrupt.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gluck


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Sweet post!
I actually just got back from scanning my car again and still no codes. All checks passed with OKs, too.
I'll try out what you said, GTijoejoe, and will report back. Happen to have a picture of what it is we unplug?


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

Im getting these same symptoms but after my coil-over install. I hit a hard bump and the ASR brake and ABS lights come on. I hit that effin beep any way to fix ?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_Sweet post!
I actually just got back from scanning my car again and still no codes. All checks passed with OKs, too.
I'll try out what you said, GTijoejoe, and will report back. Happen to have a picture of what it is we unplug?

No I dont have any pictures, especially since I don't have your car. I can take pictures of random speed sensors to show you....
Or, you can look in your wheel wells and find your brake hose and a cord/wire that you will trace that goes through your wheel well. This is your wheel speed sensor, and this is what you should be unplugging.
Anyone wanna help this man out with a MKIV picture?


----------



## adortiz (Jul 24, 2008)

Haven't had my car for too long, but shortly after I had it, the ABS and ASR light came on. I searched the web and luckily found this forum which really helped. After reading the posts I was pretty confident about what "should" be the problem when I took it in. Sure enough, it was a wheel speed sensor. Just wanted to provide the costs it ended up being to help out someone else who may have the same problem.
-Diagnostic $90.00
-Part $65.00 ish
-Labor $50.00 ish


----------



## codybuck (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (vwa3guy95)*

I have same problem with abs, asr & e-brake llights on, tach not working. Took to stealership, vagcom had many codes, some strange ones. ( ABS module was not one of them! }
Short version, my mechanic asked the tech, what he would do ?
"Start replacing stuff " 
Did the Dash cluster fix that problem ?, did they have to reprogram anything?
This many lights on at one time & no codes for some of them, the cluster seems to be the logical fix. Help


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Vag your car its most llikely the abs speed senor mine went bad and the abs and asr light stay on its a 40$ sensor on ecs.


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (adema69)*

I went and bought the ABS sensor from ECS hoping that's what was causing the lights to come on. After getting the wheel off and sensor out, I think I had found my problem.
Pictures for reference:
New:








Mine:








I couldn't even tell there was a magnet in there. I had to clean away a nice, thick lining of gunk (you can see some of the pieces in the photo). So yeah, I haven't cleared any codes yet or even driven my car, but I think it's pretty safe to say that I had a bad sensor.
Thanks, Vortex!


----------



## ort5 (May 5, 2000)

*Re: (borline)*

How do you know which wheel has the bad sensor? I have the same problem and need to fix it.


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I scanned with VAG-COM even though I wasn't getting a CEL for it. It told me exactly which one was broken!


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (vwa3guy95)*

wheel speed sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gilbertpsk (Jun 5, 2005)

I just had the coils replaced to the "r" version. Two days later the ABS and ASR lights came on. I don't have a beeping sound or anything. Could it be the sensors need replacing? Could the mechanics have messed up on the coils?
94K miles.
Thanks.


----------



## victorywhity (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: (borline)*

Hi 
Yesterday I diagnosed my ABS problem on Vag-Com, it says G44 error
that mean my right wheel sensor is not working, Can i replace the sensor my self or i need to take to the mechanic for the replacement.
If u can upload the picture Loaction of the sensor it will be gr8 help.
Thanks
VJ


----------



## oleahmed (Jun 18, 2008)

Is there a DIY for this? It could nice to see where the sensors are located..








So, if any has a doy for this, the post it, there is onle DIY's for changing the brake rotors.


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I will try to get a shot of the Bentley page I used to find the sensor.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (vwa3guy95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwa3guy95* »_finally found a stealership that would actually look at my car instead of blowing me off because "i have aftermarker parts on my car" 
things replaced so far....
-Entire dash cluster $550
-control arm bushings $450
-coolant temp sensor $125
-inspection+emissions
-oil change

grand total with labor charges.... $1550!!!!!!

DAMN!!!








talk about STEALERSHIP!!!
sorry dude!


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*









#1 is the connector that needs to be undone. Look at it and you should be able to figure it out.
#2 is the screw holding the sensor in place. After you get that out, it'll take a little tugging and pulling







and it'll come right out.
This is all located right behind the rotor. You'll see it when you're back there.
PM if you need a higher-res version, though I think this should do.


----------



## rico-69 (Sep 12, 2008)

Just sand down the magnetic part, (on the speed sensor)and back up the screw away from the rotor about 2mm, and that should do the trick, it worked for me last night.


----------



## iamjahnke (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (adortiz)*

same problem happened to me on the way up and back from Yosemite this weekend. driving along, everything is fine and then my emergency brake, ABS, traction slip light, and oil pressure light start blinking and I get beeping. 
oil was just changed 1500 miles ago, at about 1/4 level. 
brakes were replaced 2000 miles ago, stop just fine.
I'm going to bring it to the mechanic/dealership I guess and suggest it is the wheel speed sensor and see if that makes it go away. my temperature gauge is also really wonky - works about 30% of the time. last mechanic said it would be ~$300 to fix, so I told him no thanks. also told me I needed a new gasket even though mine was just replaced 2000 miles ago along with the brakes - jerk. 
how do you get one of these vagcom things, to see what codes the computer is producing? would help to be more informed and let the mechanic/dealership know that I'm aware of their special diagnostic 'tools' to avoid getting bent over.
really, REALLY happy to see this post. thought it was going to cost me like $2,000 to get a new computer or something. YAY vortex ! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Haven't had my car for too long, but shortly after I had it, the ABS and ASR light came on. I searched the web and luckily found this forum which really helped. After reading the posts I was pretty confident about what "should" be the problem when I took it in. Sure enough, it was a wheel speed sensor. Just wanted to provide the costs it ended up being to help out someone else who may have the same problem.
-Diagnostic $90.00
-Part $65.00 ish
-Labor $50.00 ish


----------



## mk4driver (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (tcatx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcatx* »_
Also, not sure if this is related but occasionally the engine will not turn over. Maybe happens 1 out of 30 starts. I wait a few hours, come back, and starts right up.


I'm having a similar problem. I've been hearing a nasty grinding, or "pulsing", noise over the last week or so. The tach died out on me on the highway for a few seconds today and then came back on. As I pulled inside the parking deck that I normally park in, my ABS and ESP lights came on/off a few times too although the tach seemed ok. I pulled into a spot and parked my car. Then, I thought to myself to turn my car on to see if the lights came back on but now the engine wouldn't turn over. Tried a few more times and then I left and decided to let it sit there while I do my work and research the hell outta vortex. 
I'll try again in an hour or so, and if it runs, I'll drive back home and run the VAGCOM for any codes. I hope its just a bad speed sensor that I can replace. I'll post an update when I make some progress in case it helps anyone else.
In the meantime, for anyone that ran VAGCOM/diagnostics and pulled the 01276 code, take a look at this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...otify
Good thread OP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4driver (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on?? (mk4driver)*

Sorry. direct link here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3986490


----------



## mk4driver (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (iamjahnke)*

Got my car to start in the parking deck yesterday. As I was driving out of the deck, the dash lights and cluster lights were unusually dim...almost no light output. I started to hear a little more grinding so I stopped the car as soon as I got out of the deck (idling) and just stepped out to take a quick look at it. Within a minute, the car just died on me.
Jumped the car an hour later, and power output was unusually low (could barely make it up a hill). It started to pick up and I was driving home on the highway doing about 60mph. As I indicated to change lanes, my engine shut off on me again. I tried jumping a few more times, and although I was able to get the engine going again, I was unable to rev it.








So eventually I had to call AAA and get towed. Since I got home at about 3am, I was too tired to run vagcom on it and pull the ecodes.
I'll try to do that later today or later this week before I take it to the mech.
If anyone has any input, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## victorywhity (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*

Thanks for the snap shot.....


----------



## mk4driver (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (iamjahnke)*

Got my car to start in the parking deck yesterday. As I was driving out of the deck, the dash lights and cluster lights were unusually dim...almost no light output. I started to hear a little more grinding so I stopped the car as soon as I got out of the deck (idling) and just stepped out to take a quick look at it. Within a minute, the car just died on me.
Jumped the car an hour later, and power output was unusually low (could barely make it up a hill). It started to pick up and I was driving home on the highway doing about 60mph. As I indicated to change lanes, my engine shut off on me again. I tried jumping a few more times, and although I was able to get the engine going again, I was unable to rev it.








So eventually I had to call AAA and get towed. Since I got home at about 3am, I was too tired to run vagcom on it and pull the ecodes.
I'll try to do that later today or later this week before I take it to the mech.
If anyone has any input, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8 gti (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a 20th and the ABS ASR lights come on randomly and sometimes it beeps at me?? I am really glad to find this forum but still dont know what the problem is, speed sensor or sometyhing else?? Thanks for any help that anyone can giveme.


----------



## cannedbobs (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (1.8 gti)*

check the abs fuses above the battery and replace them even if they don't look bad and have the brakes bled i just spent $2000 of student loan money chasing this problem my self at 3 different shops in town and now it looks like my above battery fuse box and a fuse that was creating resistance in the system was my only problem... it's a $2 repair that was possibly all i needed.


----------



## piancu (Jan 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the part # for the cable that goes to the wheel speed sensor? I discovered mine is cut. My car is 2000 vr6 jetta. Thanks, Paul


----------



## mkIVgladiator (Mar 6, 2013)

*abs and asr light on??*

wow and this is a moderator saying that break light switch will fix asr/abs light.... slave in white collar decided to throw out opinions w/o any knowledge of diagnoses... unreal 

soooooo.... anyways i got tired of searching forums for an answer ... so i had a CAN and disk lying around(purchased on ebay $8) and i installed the chineese ripped off vagcomm software... but it worked b/c the disk usb debugged w/ the CAN... anyways so i went on google typed vag-comm 409.1 torrent .... so using my taxati(torrent downloading program) you can use any torrent downloading program such as bit-torrent etc... 

Taxati is rated one of the best... and if you message me i'll lead you to the correct working cracked version... but it should be the find one that comes up ... vag-comm 409.1 torrent full cracked working ... but you will need the disk that your CAN from ebay came w/ so your vista or w/e operating system can find drivers or communicate w/ them. After you installed the cracked version and ran the executable you just find the installation folder that you installed vag-comm to and copy and paste the two files that comes in the torrent into the VagComm installation folder... wherever you installed the program on your hard drive... what they are is a sql.lite & xml database that if you ever used sql lite myAdmin program it allows you to inject updates in the form of rows/columns in a program, datebase... anything you might need so that the 409.1 always has authentication codes to work properly.....

the picture below shows what my '01mkiv jetta glx came up w/ when i clicked on the abs as it did make sense how my ABS&ASR lights turned off in the past making rumbling noises and making my pedal stiff only after i drove a while....... 




i'm running windows vista 32bit operating system but 64 bit operating system might run the 409.1... not sure though since it's an older working version


----------



## Tydierian (May 16, 2016)

*ABS and ASR light on*

hello everyone. 
i have a 2001 jetta 1.8t with a 5 speed manual and 127k miles. My abs and asr light came on today AND i now have a pretty gnarly grinding sound coming from the front. Sounds like the trans but not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## Tydierian (May 16, 2016)

*ABS and ASR light on problems *

hello everyone. 
i have a 2001 jetta 1.8t with a 5 speed manual and 127k miles. My abs and asr light came on today AND i now have a pretty gnarly grinding sound coming from the front. Sounds like the trans but not sure. Any ideas?


----------

